# Gerbils Anyone? Beat up young Gerbil Help Needed



## Equus (Feb 17, 2010)

I'll try to make this story short. I work at a pet store. We had two cages of gerbils. An adult pair and two little babies left over from another pairs litter. Someone thought they would save cage space and put them together.... Well of course the poor little guys got beat up. I just noticed they got put together when I went to work one day and the little girls brother was dead. She was hovering over him trying to stay away from the other two. I took her out and put her in her own cage. I decided to bring her home cuz i felt really sorry for the poor little thing. She has a broken back leg im pretty sure and little bite scabs all over. Shes very skinny. Im assuming gerbils can lose weight fast cuz they were only together for a couple days? Her fur is ruffled and she squints her eyes. Shes not very active at all either. Mostly sleeps. Been feeding her KMR and making her drink. I also might have noticed her little wet bottom so i started administering the medicine dri-tail. Today I got her bene-bac. Also today I havent been noticing her eating to much of her solid food so I am crushing a little of it and mixing it with sweet pea baby food, KMR, and warm water. Shes perked up a bit and she really liked the moist food it seems. IS there any way she could have developed an RI? Cuz she clicks once in a while. Not all the time. Usually when i feed her. I dont have her on Pine, she is on paper pellets. She was on Kaytee pine in the store when i put her in a separate cage but it was only for 5 hours or less.
Anything I can do for her? Do you think she has a sickness or is just skinny from being beaten up and just needs some special nursing till she gains weight? Also how often should i try to feed her?


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

It's probably both (she has a URI and is beat up, which makes it worse). You can use Neosporin on her wounds. I'd also be giving her antibiotics such as Baytril or enrofloxacin (usually needs a vet Rx). The antibiotics would help fight infection in her lungs and in her wounds.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

This sounds like a very tough case; as much as you'd like to help the poor little dear, it may be more humane to put her down. If you need advice, please feel free to pm me.


----------



## Equus (Feb 17, 2010)

Well I dont want to give up on her cuz she seems like shes getting better after I have been feeding her the baby food mix. Her eyes arnt so squinted anymore. And shes moving around a little better. So you think she could possibly have an RI? She doesnt click a lot..... not at all.... she hasnt even done it today.... Actually it sounded like she was chirping not really clicking. Idk what a RI sounds like though. How much do you think a baytril shot would cost from a vet?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

You'd end up spending at least $100., probably more. Call around and see if there are any vets in your area who offer low-cost services; or if that's not a concern, find one who knows something about small furries. A mobile vet who comes to your home would be best, as these small critters get stressed out easily when they are already not well.

I've nursed sick mousies back to health, I've also had the experience of getting one back to what I thought was good health only to see it expire just as I thought all was well. Another option would be to deal with this your self, research the non-prescription or easily acquired remedies.


----------



## Equus (Feb 17, 2010)

Im taking her to the vet this afternoon to get a Baytril shot. Regardless of the cost I have gotten attached to the little thing. I've spent to long hand feeding her. Haha Im praying she lives for her sake.... and mine


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Believe me, I know how you feel. And if you are successful you can polish your halo proudly. I, myself, have agonized over putting down critters, and am coming around to the realization that one does what one can, according to one's state of knowledge and ability to deal.

Good luck!


----------



## Equus (Feb 17, 2010)

Should she have baytril or is there something better? Tetracyline? I'd prefer oral form because I dont know the proper dosage of a shot of baytril.... I dont want her to die because of an overdose when shes doing better now. Im gonna ask the vet if I can give an oral form. Thanks Moustress. I'll post an update after we go to the vet.


----------

